# Christmas Gift From The Other Half :P



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

told my girlfriend i wanted some more polish and cloths for Christmas lol she said she didn't know what to get so she just grabbed everything meguiars she could see lol


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lucky you chap!


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

slineclean said:


> Lucky you chap!


LOL i rather thought it was the other way round lol but yes shes a diamond


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice christmas gift:thumb:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

thats pretty good mate :thumb: some nice products there


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like she's been on the forum too mate 

Nice bit of kit


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Demetri said:


> Looks like she's been on the forum too mate
> 
> Nice bit of kit


Now that I would love to see lol


----------



## azeem1 (Nov 29, 2012)

nice collection you hav


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice haul that


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

She's a keeper


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

ImDesigner said:


> She's a keeper


Lol this made me chuckle


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

She's a good lass, but she forgot to wrap it and put it under the tree for you...

If she doesn't like or cant wrap tell her to use tin foil. :wave:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow you must have been a good boy, or did it come with a list of diy jobs to do before Christmas


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your one lucky guy, make sure you keep her, this ones for keeps


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

YESSS!! My misses simply refused to buy me anything car related


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Top girl.....


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Some great stuff there mate.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> YESSS!! My misses simply refused to buy me anything car related


I wonder why you obsessed petrol head it's help you need like me:lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I wonder why you obsessed petrol head it's help you need like me:lol:


Haha she loved it when i told her id booked tickets for goodwood for next year already


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumb: she got you some good stuff , the micro's are still a favorite of mine


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice one, do you fancy swapping girlfriends over, I could do with your one


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice, and now with 60% more clay :lol:


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Sweet! Shes a keep mate, just dont let her sober up!!!!


----------



## RaMPFW (May 5, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice one, do you fancy swapping girlfriends over, I could do with your one


Ha HA you would send her back trust me lol :thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow you must have been a good boy, or did it come with a list of diy jobs to do before Christmas


lol i think it was more of a now you know what ive spent on you .... you know what to spend on me lol


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

craigblues said:


> She's a good lass, but she forgot to wrap it and put it under the tree for you...
> 
> If she doesn't like or cant wrap tell her to use tin foil. :wave:


ha ha she cant wrap at all lol she says she is going to put it all in a box and wrap the box lol


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Good choice,i love Megs products.


----------

